# S&W M&P M2.0 Compact 9mm



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Is a great gun. Buy one.


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

How much larger are they compared to the Shield?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

havasu said:


> How much larger are they compared to the Shield?


The Shield and the new M2.0 Shield are small single stacks. These are slightly reduced full size guns with 15 round double stack mags. While a Shield will definitely be slimmer and easier to carry, they tend to run out of ammo quickly. I have a few Shields and a pile of M&P's, each have their own role.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just for the record the more I handle this gun, the more dry fire drills I run and the more I shoot it; the more I love it. It actually shoots and handles much like my custom Glock 19 with grip reduction, trigger enhancements and other upgrades. Only the M2.0 Compact was less than half the price and I still like it better. I am going to run it through the 400 round advanced qualifier in a couple weeks and then start carrying it.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Interesting gun. Good Looking too.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

The more I look at it the more I like it.
Still I do have quite a few handguns already...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I remain very impressed with this M&P M2.0 Compact. In fact a friend of mine who is also an LEO Firearms Instructor but not a fan of the M&P series just sold off a CZ P10C to purchase one for himself. In his words "S&W definitely got this one right".

When I first bought this gun the trigger was approx. 6.25#, which is a good weight for a gun used for self-defense or duty. It is also more than 1.25# lighter than my first M&P M1.0 was. After I had a few hundred rounds through the gun the trigger felt a touch smoother and lighter but the digital trigger scale still showed around 6.25#. I removed the trigger bar and the safety plunger and did some light polishing before dry firing the gun 200-300 times (as part of my draw practice). I put it to the scale again and am now seeing a 3 pull average in the high 5.95# range, so I am confident it will become smoother and even a touch lighter with more range time and without turning to the aftermarket. For comparison that is approx. 1# more than my Performance Center S&W's. So again the perfect trigger weight for a gun I will carry on and off duty.










On a sort of related note, for those of you who own a S&W M1.0 compact (the old version which was really a subcompact) Hyve Technologies is now making their excellent mag extensions for them. They will give you 2 more rounds (so 14 rounds total) and a grip length that is very close to the S&W M2.0 Compact or the Glock 19. What you see here is just a prototype, they will come in back and a variety of colors. Since I have 2 of the old M&P compacts, which have custom barrels and triggers, I will definitely be buying some of these when they are available next week.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

So those Hyve Technologies extension came out today in black, so I ordered a 5 pack of them. I was wrong however about them being +2 extensions, they are +3 extensions in 9mm. So with a factory 12 round mag you would have a full 15 rounds. I am excited about these because my 9C's had all but become retired as they were just too small for my hands. With my M2.0 Compact I don't need them anymore, but now I can use them in other roles and can even let my wife or kids try them out.

Here's another pic of one in the raw.


----------



## Doug Gneiting (Mar 28, 2018)

I CC the M&P Shield and really enjoy shooting it as well. I'll have to see if I can get my hands on the M2.0.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Doug Gneiting said:


> I CC the M&P Shield and really enjoy shooting it as well. I'll have to see if I can get my hands on the M2.0.


Welcome to Preparedsociety!!!!!


----------

